# Curly Ventral Fins



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

My male betta has curled ventral fins. He had them when I bought him, so it's not something new. His other fins aren't affected. My question is, what causes this? It doesn't seem to affect him in any way, and I think it's kind of cute. It gives him character.









More pictures are located here.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

very cute  it was probably caused from hard water, or he had an injury in the past and they just healed that way


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

He's afraid of anything being at the top of his tank. You can touch his tank, look at him, or have anything going on outside of his tank, but if you lean over his tank or act like you're going to put your hand in it, he completely freaks out. I think someone may have done something to him.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well most fish aren't use to hands in the tank and all that in a new aquarium and in your tank it doesn't look like there is much cover so yeah. He is most likely not use to you yet. Never heard of a fish being dramatized, remember animals react to things differently then we would so why your answer may be fine with cats or dogs, it is likely that it isn't the case.

The ventrals would just be from harder water...


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Does it hurt him in any way?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Curled fins, including ventrals could be caused by hard water, genetic, or injury. It shouldn't affect his health in any way.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

He will be fine as they look to be healed, if it was an injury, but it is usually hard water in the US and Canada. NPT saying it could be what Indjo said, but that's what happens with a lot of bettas.


----------

